

Bulletproof validation for Sass functions and mixins - Skoks
http://sassmeister.com/gist/cad7bc024664d2e4e15d

======
Skoks
Download - [https://github.com/SassySuit/sassy-
validation](https://github.com/SassySuit/sassy-validation)

Documentation - [http://sassysuit.github.io/sassy-
validation](http://sassysuit.github.io/sassy-validation)

#Sass #SCSS #CSS #Helpers #Utilities

